# Precise Gen3 .45mm... vs ... Sumeike Pink .45mm ?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Precise Gen3 .45mm vs Sumeike Pink .45mm*

We have lots of speed data on these bands from SecretStallion. I'm also curious how the two compare for *stretch* and *durability*. Also *speed* comparison for a 32" draw... are they close?

I enjoy the Sum Pinks but don't seem to get the life out of them that I did with thicker latex. The speed is sweet with light ammo but I seem to be changing bands often. It has a nice smooth stretch with no felt stacking or sudden wall at the end. I'm curious if the newer Gen3 .45mm Precise is the same. I have some Gen2 .40mm and .50mm and the stretch isn't nice like the Sum Pink.

*Stretch ... Durability ... Speed ... ???*


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread because this should be interesting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You know I'm a Sumeike fan and have never really liked any of the precise elastics until the gen 3. They made it stretch nice and smooth. 
The elongation is finally up with other brands. I have the .60 and really enjoy shootn it. It's not all stiff anymore and doesn't bottom out like their gen 1&2. I think you'll like it my friend.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

When I was shooting with these two bands, Precise 0,45 was my favourite.

Difference to Sumeike is not big, but it's more stretchy than Sumeike.

Durabilty was pretty (about 1000 shots before pouch end break) same and speed too


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Northerner / Kalevala,

This thread caught my attention, so I thought I would swing by.

Kalevala - Now if I am reading your post correctly, you achieved around 1000 shots with those band sets.

Northerner - Your last test achieved 193 shots with a draw weight of 6.75lbs.

You already have Sumeike 0.45, so you could try Kalevals's 24mm - 19mm taper.

My test results indicates that Sumeike 0.45 with a 1 - 3/4 taper has a draw weight of about 7.7lbs

So, if I haven't misunderstood Kalevala's post, you could trade off about 1lb of extra draw weight in exchange for a 400% increase in band life.

This has to be your next test for 8mm ball bearings.

I hope you post your results here, although getting through 1000 shots may take a while.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

secretstallion said:


> Hey Northerner / Kalevala,
> 
> This thread caught my attention, so I thought I would swing by.
> 
> ...


I'll have to try the 24mm x 19mm. I'll have to figure out the length and stretch percentage so I don't end up with too much draw weight. A 1000 shot band would be nice.

I looked back at some of my older Pink Sum tests. A cut with 20mm x 12mm x 177mm was giving me 237-240 fps with 5/16" steel and a 32" draw length. I'm curious to see what 24x19 will do. It might give lots of handslaps if I'm overpowered. We will see.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Northerner,

I can honestly say that I am reeeeaaaally looking forward to this one!!!

And thanks Kalevala!

Sharing is really helpful!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

secretstallion said:


> Kalevala - Now if I am reading your post correctly, you achieved around 1000 shots with those band sets.


Yes,You haven't misunderstood :thumbsup:

When I started to shoot with these bands, I was waiting band break somewhere around hundred shots.

Slingshot frame affects a lot too, one rough or sharp edge makes a big difference.


----------

